
Show HN: Multithreading Gallery showing countries affected by Covid 19 - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/covid19
======
tobiu
Recommended for desktop.

Direct link to the online example:
[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/pro...](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/examples/component/coronaGallery/index.html)

Feedback appreciated!

